# Red car pink car (camera settings)



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone help me I have a Fuji S5800 bridge camera and often get this result










the red lacks clarity and colour depth

as opposed to this from a different angle










now i know the Camera has some manual settings but i havent the foggiest what i should be playing with to allow the camera to compensate for the amount of red in the shot i read somewhere on here about what i need to tweak but i cant find it now

any one want to give me an idiots guide to snapping a red car please

many thanks


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like you are having trouble with the latitude of light?

These point and shoot cameras can be fussy about whats coming in through the lens. I know some of them have settings inside the camera that allow you to change the overall look of an image.

Have you checked that its not on 'vivid' or 'soft image' mode.

Oh and that is one shiney focus!:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Try dropping the EV setting to minus 1 or 2. That should make your picture darker and capture the reds better. You'll have to go through the menu setting to find the exposure settings probably.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look at auto bracketing.

It looks like you (the camera) has over exposed the image. If you look at the fence in the first shot, it is a pale brown, yet in the second it is more defined.

A quick Google tells me that your camera has this built in.

It is not the perfect answer to your question....but it will help you to learn along the way.

Maxtor.

http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/key=auto+bracketing


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't forget sunlight early morning, lunchtime and dusk can give vastly different hues to any subject.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks chaps will have a play tomorrow


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

S500 said:


> Don't forget sunlight early morning, lunchtime and dusk can give vastly different hues to any subject.


those pics above were taken within a couple of seconds of each other What is this sunlight you talk of? I cant remember seeing that for a long time 

I have had a quick play with the camera (and found the instruction book :doublesho )

and had a quick play in the garage they arn't perfect its lit by a single 6ft Florry light but i now have some idea which settings to twiddle




























thanks again


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

andy monty said:


> those pics above were taken within a couple of seconds of each other What is this sunlight you talk of? I cant remember seeing that for a long time
> 
> I have had a quick play with the camera (and found the instruction book :doublesho )
> 
> ...


Much better mate, have fun. Nice car BTW :thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

You could also try spot metering and meter off the grey drive. Also perhaps see if the colour balance can be changed for the conditions, (i.e. sunny in the first picy). Hopefully the manual will help you here.


----------

